# Ever heard of a CA#??



## tawnya (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm in Canada, so maybe an RN# is the same thing, only in Canada-land we call it a CA#?? 
If anybody knows please let me in on the secret. I've been to Service Ontario and can't find CA# anywhere on the site. 
So I checked alot of my clothing, some have CA#, some have RN# and then some have both. OOoOoo, AND some had a random other number that wasn't labelled as either. 
Any info out there? 
Cheers
Tawnya


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

tawnya said:


> I'm in Canada, so maybe an RN# is the same thing, only in Canada-land we call it a CA#??


Basically, yeah - it's the Canadian equivalent.


----------



## DL (Mar 30, 2006)

Yeah, the only difference is the $100 we gotta fork over to the government.


----------

